# Looking for chevy cruze ltz wheels



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

Look in the classified FS section.


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

How many threads do you need to make? Try eBay


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes. This is not the correct section. There is a classifieds for a reason and there are LTZ wheels for sale there. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Cruze Eco (Oct 14, 2012)

Yea I was new at this and it kept bringing me back until I realized it posted duplicates and everyone in the classified are in CA and I was looking for something closer. Sorry for putting so many up is there a way to delete them?


----------

